# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Humans of AI, Rosebud AI, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Rosebud AI, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Humans of AI our thoughts, voices, image and video are all dreamed up by AI

Nov 8, 2020




> Humans of AI is a project showcasing virtual beings dreamed up by GANs and their stories by GPT3. The project uses GPT3 to synthesize relatable and emotionally rich monologues that characterize the Humans of NY series.  It was important to give the characters a visual representation.  Still somewhat in the uncanny valley, the project was created with tools that generate the text, images, videos and voice with tools freely available by Rosebud AI. This showcases how easy generative media has made certain story telling processes.  
> 
> The characters and their stories were curated to be diverse and to challenge stereotypes. Human curation, choice and intent is so important as it is our responsibility to guide a positive and constructive vision for storytelling with these tools and platforms.  AI is a tool in our desire for expression and connection, but at this point, the human in the loop is what’s essential to create art.  This is an evolving relationship. 
> 
> We invite the spectator to participate in the project.  You can generating a character that does not exist and animate them with tokkingheads.  As an experiment in collaborative fiction, what stories do you want to tell?

----------

